# WISAM - Fall Field Trial



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Any updates?


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Word on the street is John Kabbes got 2nd in the derby with his 10 month old female Maimee.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Jake Fredrick's got 3rd in the derby.


----------



## holly hill (Feb 12, 2009)

Open call backs


----------



## FoxHollowKennels (Jul 26, 2009)

Open callbacks to landblind 
1,2,7,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,23,26,30,32,33,37,38,39,44,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,54,56,58,63,65,66,67,68,70,71,72. 38 dogs. Rotation is 6,24,60,42.


----------



## Waterbug (Feb 27, 2008)

Congrats John and Flamin Maimee!


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

DERBY RESULTS
1. 3 Baby/Attar
2.15 Maimee/Kabbes
3. 18 Tempy/Fredericks
4. 19 Hank Wilke - Pfaff
RJ 2 Maggie/Craig Crook
JAM16 Diver/Corteen


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Qualifying callbacks 3rd series:
2-3-6-9-12-14-17-19-21-24


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

C Torinus said:


> Qualifying callbacks 3rd series:
> 2-3-6-9-12-14-17-19-21-24


Do you know where & what time they are starting Q in the morning?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Rick Hank and Rod on your 4th


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

Qualifying judges meet at the clubhouse at 10 Sunday, so start will not be before 10 am.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Way to go Baby....another win In the Derby.....Go Windy pups!!!!
Congrats Bill & Jamie Woodson!


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Open callbacks to 4th
15, 20, 23, 30, 32, 37, 46, 47, 52, 65, 66, 68


----------



## Lucky Number Seven (Feb 22, 2009)

Partial callbacks for Amateur to the 3rd(still have to run rest of land blind in morning)
6, 11, 15, 17, 18, 19, 21, 27, 28, 29, 30, 42, 53, 55, 56


----------



## C Torinus (Jun 19, 2010)

OPEN RESULTS:
1. 30 Coal DuBose/ Lardy
2. 20 Roxie Benson/Lardy
3. 46 Elvis Woodson/Attar
4. 52 M E Woodson/Attar
RJ 65 Stinger Kampo
JAMs 23, 32, 37, 47, 68

QUALIFYING
1. 3 Babe Woodson/Attar
2. 19 Petey Marshall/Crook
3. 14 DuBose/Ward
4. 6 Bea Northrop/Curtis


----------



## jenbrowndvm (Sep 25, 2011)

C Torinus said:


> OPEN RESULTS:
> 1. 30 Coal DuBose/ Lardy
> 2. 20 Roxie Benson/Lardy
> 3. 46 Elvis Woodson/Attar
> ...


Congrats to Coal, Lynne and Mac DuBose and Handjem - this win earns him his FC and a trip to the Nationals!


----------

